# FREE Showtime for 3 months?



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

Anybody else get this offer yet? Called to activate the external hard drive and they offered 3 months of Showtime including HD channel. I just have to call back and cancel by 6 Dec 07.

Anybody?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I've thought about it but I haven't done the research on how it works yet. Usually you have to do something like send in copies of your bill showing three months of service and then they'll give you a credit and/or there's a rebate form that you need to print out and send in. Once again I haven't checked it out yet so i'm not sure how they have it set up this time. But if anyone else has taken advantage of this promo I also wouldn't mind hearing how it works, it would save me the trouble of figuring it out for myself! :lol: Yeah I know, lazy


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

There is this August post - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96822.

When I login to My Account, I see an image for Showtime free for 3 months, click on it, get taken to http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/movies/showtime/index.shtml which asks for my user and password again and I'm back to the image about Showtime free for 3 months.

Guessing you have to Add premiums to get it, I try Add Programming, Premiums, and by Showtime, there is a link saying Get Showtime FREE for 3 months!
but it takes you back to square one - http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/movies/showtime/index.shtml so I can't tell you anything more that what NOT to try to locate the fine print. It does say 3 months free and not a rebate/refund after sending in bills this time. I tried one CSR who told me there was a 6 month subscription required to get 3 months free. I'll now wait for someone to post that they really got it free w/o additional requirements.


----------



## rogerpl (Aug 16, 2006)

CABill said:


> There is this August post - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96822.
> 
> When I login to My Account, I see an image for Showtime free for 3 months, click on it, get taken to http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/movies/showtime/index.shtml which asks for my user and password again and I'm back to the image about Showtime free for 3 months.
> 
> ...


There is a thread already going with this promo. Looks like a no-brainer just add showtime and it will say three months free. That thread is at the other site. Just go to Dish website and login, add programming, add showtime,my service was turned on in just a few minutes.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Could you login again to My Account and copy/paste the "Recent Activity" choice under Manage my bill? I'm assuming you added it a few days ago so there would be something there now.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

CABill said:


> There is this August post - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96822.
> 
> When I login to My Account, I see an image for Showtime free for 3 months, click on it, get taken to http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/movies/showtime/index.shtml which asks for my user and password again and I'm back to the image about Showtime free for 3 months.
> 
> ...


Yeah after my post I was feeling a little guilty about asking others to do my research work for me and so I went to the Dish site and checked it out also. I had a similar experience to yours. There's never anything that tells you what the "rules" of the promo are. Due you have to keep it 6 mos to get the 3 mos free? Do you have to send in a copy of your bill? Hard to tell, even reading the fine print didn't tell me anything. Is it possible i'm overthinking this and trying too hard to make it difficult? Could it reall be as simple as signing up for Showtime and they just automatically give you three months of credits on your bill, no muss no fuss? I dunno, that just seems too easy, I don't trust it.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well this is what I got from dishnetwork.com:


Offer valid 8/28/07 – 10/31/07. Offer only available to DISH Network customers activating Showtime within the valid period, and who have not subscribed to Showtime within the previous 6 months. Customer will receive the first 3 months of Showtime free, a value up to $38.97. After promotional period, regular monthly rates for ordered services will apply. Standard rates, service and installation fees and additional charges will apply, if applicable. Other restrictions may apply, subject to terms and conditions of DISH Network. May not be combined with any other Showtime promotion. Pricing, offers and terms subject to change without notice.


So it sounds like all you have to do is sign up before 10/31/07 and you get the first three months free. Sounds fairly simple, i'm still wondering "what's the catch"? Oh well if anyone else has done this let us know if there's anything we're missing here. I won't do it until after my wedding and honeymoon because I don't have time to watch anything else right now anyway free or not. So if it really is this simple i'll probably sign up second week of October, when all the hoopla is done, and check out some free Showtime and see if it offers enough for me to consider paying for it.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

All I had to do was sign up online to get the credits. Just going through the Add programming gives more details:

CHECK OUT

You have indicated that you would like to add the following programming
to your account:

* Showtime Unlimited

Showtime Promotion FREE for 3 months!
Applicable charges will be reflected on your next statement with an
effective date of Sep 10 , 2007. As with all new programming additions,
charges are pro-rated for 2 months to synchronize with our 30 day
advance billing policy. Depending on programming combinations, pricing
may be packaged at a lower rate. Packaging will occur automatically when
applicable. A $5 transaction fee applies when any programming is
voluntarily removed ($10 fee applies to Adult programming removals).
Decline Accept
As a new Showtime customer you qualify for Showtime FREE for three
months. Credit will be applied on the first two bills following sign-up
for the promotion

Then the next day, Recent Activity shows:

```
09/10  	09/10  	SHOWTIME UNLIMITED 09/10 TO 10/09  	12.99
09/10 	09/10 	ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 09/10 TO 10/09 -5.00
09/10 	09/09 	SHOWTIME FREE 2 OF 3 	               -12.99
09/10 	09/09 	SHOWTIME FREE 1 OF 3 	               -12.99
```
The Showtime entries are good. The Addl Rec item is a problem only noticed the next day when I checked. Signing up for Showtime dropped a receiver from the account. When the girl added it back, she said it wasn't the 1st time for this.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well cool sounds like it really is that simple! I guess there's a first time for everything! :lol: In the end it sounds like if you only keep Showtime for the three month period and then decide to cancel it should only cost you $5.00 (for the downgrade fee). $5.00 for three months of Showtime seems like a good deal to me! But once again, wedding in a week and half for me, then two weeks for honeymoon, so i'll wait until I get back to actually sign up. But thanks a lot for sharing your experience and a copy of the appropriate part of the bill!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I've never actually paid a $5 downgrade fee in 10 years. I just ask if they would waive it and the answer has always (maybe ~ 5 times??) been yes. Might not happen this time since it is a premium, but looking at what I see so far (won't get a real bill generated until the 23rd), I'd actually come out ahead if I were to cancel on 10/10 and pay the $5 downgrade.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

Well I logged into my account last night and activated my 3 free months of Showtime. It was turned on in about 5min. Now I just need to remember to cancel it before I get charged.


----------

